# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  PS VR - PS4 Non détectée?

## Sylla

Hello les canards,

Depuis que j'ai déplacé ma télé, la ps4 n'est plus détectée comme source quand elle est branchée sur le boitier du psvr. Pourtant, je n'ai touché aucun branchement: à part pour débrancher les alims, tous les autres câbles sont restés dans l'état initial qui fonctionnait sans souci.

Mais depuis hier, quand je démarre la ps4: "aucune source détectée"...quand je sélectionne la source ( HDMI1, HDMI2...) sur la télé, je vois pourtant en dessous des HDMI 1 et 2 la mention " HDMI-CEC Playstation VR" comme il y a toujours eu. J'ai tenté le coup de changer le port usb sur lequel mettre le boitier, intervertir les cables HDMI entre celui qui va vers la TV et celui vers la ps4: rien à faire. La ps4 est parfaitement détectée quand elle est branchée directement par contre.

Qqn a déjà eu le souci? Ca peut venir d'une mise à jour pas faite, d'un souci de branchement ou bien le boitier peut etre HS? Pour info, j'ai eu le ps vr a noel et il a assez peu servi, donc je serais étonné que ça soit une défaillance "normale".

Merci d'avance si qqn a une piste  :;):

----------


## septicflesh

Salut tu devrais déplacer ton sujet ici, vu que l'a tu es dans la section jeu  ::): 
https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...-de-CPC/page71

----------


## MetalDestroyer

As-tu testé la PS4 sans le boitier PSVR ?
Au moins on peut etre sur ou pas si ça vient de la PS4 ou du boitier PSVR. Voir, peut être de changer de cable HDMI.

----------


## Sylla

La ps4 sur la télé ça marche. J’ai utilisé le hdmi de la console et ensuite celui du boîtier et les deux marchent. Donc c’est pas les câbles le souci.
J’ai cru comprendre qu’il fallait modifier des options d’affichage qui pouvaient dzconner, je vais tester.

Update : j’ai bloqué la résolution en 1080 au lieu de auto, coché la case « activer périphérique de lien hdmi » et décocher la case « hdcp bidule » et toujours rien... ça commence à m’énerver cette histoire.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Truc tout con, tu as branché le boitier PSVR au secteur ? Tu as bien un voyant rouge ?

----------


## Sylla

oui  :;): 

et il devient blanc quand j'allume la console, mais la tele ne detecte rien.

----------


## MetalDestroyer

As-tu regardé ce lien ?
https://www.playstation.com/fr-fr/ge...cture-issues-/

Et si tu as bien respecté l'ordre de connection des câbles comme sur la notice ?
https://www.playstation.com/fr-fr/ge...tting-started/

----------


## Sylla

L'ordre des cables, je viens de le refaire pour etre sur ça ne change rien. Sur la télé je ne vois rien et dans le casque des petits points blancs qui font un rond.

La LED du boitier est blanche et ne clognote pas. 

Pour moi, tous les branchements sont ok et les logiciels sont à jour.

----------

